# Amc/ cmh lahore



## FatimaD (Jan 26, 2018)

AOA
I am applying to AMC and CMH this year and would appreciate if someone studying there could answer the few questions I have;
1) Are paying cadets and normal students treated any differently? Do they have the same uniform and everything?
2) Do students, both paying cadets and others wear the white uniforms or khaki sarris?
3) I heard somewhere paying cadets get payed during their years of MBBS, it is true?
4) On average, how many hours does a first year student spend on campus daily, and roughly what timings?
5) If I get 3 As in Alevels and have around 82% equivalence of Olevels, how many marks on minimum do I need to get in??


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

I dont have all the answers to your questions as a person currently studying there could answer you better. However, in my opinion i'd say to go to CMH from what i've heard. AMC is like an army academy. There are uniforms and strict rules etc. However, CMH is more lenient in such matters. I hope i helped .


----------



## UnniPo (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a friend who is studying in cmh currently. 
Cmhs uniform for the girls is a white shalwar (with any kameez i guess).
Overseas seats students are treated just as local students. the only difference is that students who have paid get their own room whereas students who dont pay are supposed to stay with 2 other roommates.
I think you only get paid during your housejob in mbbs and that too is now of 2 years in some unis. one year u pay and the second year u get paid.
Timings i dont really know so sorry for that.
To be on the safer side 85 and above secures you a seat.


----------

